# BMW Logic 7 Sub & Playstation Upgrade



## HaroonUK (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I have just purchased a 735 Sport with Logic 7 Installed. I wanted to perform the following upgrades and wanted your advice as to what the best way would be to proceed.

1 - I want to install 12" Diamond sub with a Kenwood Amp in the trunk to give me that extra low end. While the 2 x 10" under the sear give me a nice bass I listen to more bass heavy music. What is the best way to tap off the existing system, my local shop mentioned using speaker to RCA convertors. However if the for example they do that off the rear speakers is teh signal not already filtered, i.e. low end frequencys removed.

2 - In additional I want to get 2 x 7" screens fitted to the rear headrests with a playstation installed. Again what would be your thoughts around this and known problems.

Thanking you in advance for your help.

Regards

Haroon
[email protected]


----------

